# Achat d'un mac



## benji5618 (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour, voulant passer sur mac, mais n'ayant pas un haut budget. J'ai fais un tour côter occasions et j'ai trouvé des bonnes occas pour mon budget, mais je voudrais savoir si cela vaut vraiment le coût? En second, J'ai une hésitation entre le imac ou le macbook, sachant que je fais beaucoup de internet, stockage.


Merci d'avance pour vos futur réponses


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Que fais-tu exactement sur ta machnie ?
un iMac et un MacBook, ce n'est pas si vieux que ca...
tu auras sûrement plus de réponses dans Switchs et Conseils d'achat


----------



## twinworld (29 Août 2011)

vous n'êtes pas dans le bon forum. La consultation de ce sujet, http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/annonce-ce-qui-releve-du-forum-la-cave-du-mac.html en tête de gondole aurait pu vous éclairez.

Pour ce qui est de votre question, si vous allez sur le refurbished store, vous avez des Mac d'occasion, contrôlés par Apple et sous garantie. 

Si vous achetez votre mac d'occasion à un particulier, c'est comme tout achat à un particulier, il n'y a pas de garantie... 

Enfin, en ce qui concerne le choix entre portable ou iMac, vos critères ne permettent pas de vous guider dans votre choix. Vous pouvez faire les deux aussi bien avec un portable qu'avec un iMac. C'est bête, mais le critère pour un portable... c'est de savoir si on se déplace (qui l'aurait cru ?? )


----------



## benji5618 (29 Août 2011)

je cherche un mac qui est asser rapide, je ne déplace pas mon pc hors de chez moi, mais j'aime bien le mettre dans le salon ou dehors quand il fait beau. Mais la question que je me pose, es-ce-que un imac est plus puissant qu'un macbook ?


----------



## twinworld (29 Août 2011)

ça dépend du modèle. Et ça dépend de ce que vous faîtes. Pour l'utilisation que vous avez indiquée, vous pouvez sans crainte acheter chacun des deux. 

Et comme vous voulez le déplacez dans votre appartement, vous avez répondu tout seul à votre question. Bravo !! 

Voilà, on a fait le tour de la question. Y a plus qu'à acheter.


----------



## heinzenberg (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Quel est ton budget pour le futur pc ?


----------



## heinzenberg (29 Septembre 2011)

ahaha le petit vent. Sympa !!


----------

